# Audi S3 Fuel Injector part number?



## Diggity Duclos (Feb 23, 2004)

Does anyone have the part numbers for the injectors and does anyone know what part numbers for this piping? One is the intercooler pipe off the turbo and the other is the noise pipe off the Edition 30/Audi S3. 

Here is pics of the pipes








Here is a pic of the injectors








I'm trying to piece my turbo together by buying parts separately. 
Turbo with Manifold is $3,000 less than APR's package. I don't think software for an existing customer and injectors and piping are worth $3000 mark up. 
Just my guess.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I have 3 of the parts you are seeking available for sale.
The pipe (red silicone) and the DV connecting silicone are like new, and
the S3 injectors are used but in perfect working order.
They can be yours for 400$ plus shipping to your home.
Now if that isn't a bargain, i don't know what is...
Let me know.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Diggity Duclos (Feb 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_I have 3 of the parts you are seeking available for sale.
The pipe (red silicone) and the DV connecting silicone are like new, and
the S3 injectors are used but in perfect working order.
They can be yours for 400$ plus shipping to your home.
Now if that isn't a bargain, i don't know what is...
Let me know.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Do you have any photo's of these parts? I'm trying to keep everything factory spec. Not a fan of any red in my engine bay either. All of my parts are black powdercoated. Curious about these injectors. What do they cost new anyway?


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Diggity Duclos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Diggity Duclos* »_
Do you have any photo's of these parts? I'm trying to keep everything factory spec. Not a fan of any red in my engine bay either. All of my parts are black powdercoated. Curious about these injectors. What do they cost new anyway? 


I can make some photos, but they wouldn't make much of a difference part wise...
The "red" silicone part is standard on the factory S3 turbo pipe (it doesn't come in black LOL)
but it doesn't matter anyway, since it is connected to your turbo outlet, and that is out of sight.
If you ARE going to go K04, this is the same pipe you will be buying anyhow.
The little black piece....i don't think there is nothing to talk about...Its a small silicone hose, but with the REQUIRED angle to fix the DV to the manifold.
As for the S3 injectors new price...KMD has them for 636 $....LOL...
http://www.kmdtuning.com/index...=1116


_Modified by GolfRS at 12:26 AM 9-3-2009_


----------



## NothernSky (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: Audi S3 Fuel Injector part number? (Diggity Duclos)*

Hope it helps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## johnnyrebel (Nov 24, 2008)

i think around 500 or 600 for new inj.


----------



## Diggity Duclos (Feb 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
I can make some photos, but they wouldn't make much of a difference part wise...
The "red" silicone part is standard on the factory S3 turbo pipe (it doesn't come in black LOL)
but it doesn't matter anyway, since it is connected to your turbo outlet, and that is out of sight.
If you ARE going to go K04, this is the same pipe you will be buying anyhow.
The little black piece....i don't think there is nothing to talk about...Its a small silicone hose, but with the REQUIRED angle to fix the DV to the manifold.

_Modified by GolfRS at 12:26 AM 9-3-2009_


I'm interested for sure. I'd like to have a current photo of the items listed for sale. Maybe a current newspaper with date to show you really have these items? I just don't want to be ripped off ya know. 
I've been scamed before so please understand.
Thanks.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Diggity Duclos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Diggity Duclos* »_

I'm interested for sure. I'd like to have a current photo of the items listed for sale. Maybe a current newspaper with date to show you really have these items? I just don't want to be ripped off ya know. 
I've been scamed before so please understand.
Thanks.

you have a p.m.








sorry i think i sent it to you twice....











_Modified by GolfRS at 2:00 AM 9-3-2009_


----------



## Diggity Duclos (Feb 23, 2004)

*Re: Audi S3 Fuel Injector part number? (NothernSky)*

Thanks Northern Sky, that's exactly what Im looking for. 
Only parts I can't find here in the U.S. are: 
1K0 145 845 A - $??? (Black elbow)
B06F 906 036 F - $???? (Injectors)
06F 129 627H - $??? (black accordion type pipe?)
06F 145 751 - $???? (Diverter valve relocation housing?)
06F 145 383 L - $?? (bracket?)
N 044 502 3 - $ ??? (Bolts for turbo?)
Not sure I need some of these for the DV reroute anyway, but not sure what that black medium sized pipe is with the oval end on it with the accordion bends. Any thoughts?


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: Audi S3 Fuel Injector part number? (Diggity Duclos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Diggity Duclos* »_Thanks Northern Sky, that's exactly what Im looking for. 
Only parts I can't find here in the U.S. are: 
1K0 145 845 A - $??? (Black elbow)
B06F 906 036 F - $???? (Injectors)
06F 129 627H - $??? (black accordion type pipe?)
06F 145 751 - $???? (Diverter valve relocation housing?)
06F 145 383 L - $?? (bracket?)
N 044 502 3 - $ ??? (Bolts for turbo?)
Not sure I need some of these for the DV reroute anyway, but not sure what that black medium sized pipe is with the oval end on it with the accordion bends. Any thoughts?


You definitely will need the "accordion pipe" as you say, cause that where the DV reroutes..
You also definitely need the DV housing, and bracket, to support it to the intake manifold.
Bolts are not necessary, but if you are removing the turbo, its a good thing to have them changed, like you would to a gasket for example.It may be ok...but why not change it and not have to worry about it again...


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Audi S3 Fuel Injector part number? (GolfRS)*

this was covered here--> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4530340
those parts are european market only. they cannot be had from a VW or audi dealer here in the US unless you can get me a euro market GTI vin # then I can see what strings I can pull for you. 
someone stated that they are available for http://www.ecstuning.com and worldimpex.com but take a few weeks to get.......contact them and see if thats a reality. 

_Modified by RABIDRABBIT1983 at 1:38 AM 9-3-2009_


_Modified by RABIDRABBIT1983 at 1:38 AM 9-3-2009_


----------



## NothernSky (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: Audi S3 Fuel Injector part number? (Diggity Duclos)*

Found only this on stock on http://www.1stvwparts.com
06F906036F $125.97 S3 Injectors.
I should have follow you route for a K04 convertion.


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Audi S3 Fuel Injector part number? (NothernSky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NothernSky* »_Found only this on stock on http://www.1stvwparts.com
06F906036F $125.97 S3 Injectors.
I should have follow you route for a K04 convertion.










that price is about spot on for "wholesale" from a dealer. dont forget about the shipping from them.....you might be able to find a better deal at your local VW dealer


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Audi S3 Fuel Injector part number? (RABIDRABBIT1983)*

in case anyone else wants here is the K04 swap list
DV Relocation Wiring Harness:
000 979 133 A: Wire (x2)
000 979 134 A: Wire (x2)
1J0 973 722: Housing
8D0 973 822: Housing
06F 145 702 C: exhaust manifold with turbo charger
1K0 145 693 B: air circulation pipe
1K0 145 845 A: pressure hose
1K0 145 770 P: air pipe
06F 145 751: intermediate flange
06F 145 710 G: cut-off valve
06F 145 757 F: gasket (2 other small gaskets for the turbo; part numbers needed)
06F 129 627 H: intake pipe
B 06F 906 036 F: injector (x4)
N 044 502 3: stud (x4)
N 910 848 01: hexagon socket head bolt (x4)
N 013 851 4: sealing washer (x4)
N 908 946 01: hex. nut, self-locking (x5)
N 102 861 08: shouldered hex. nut, self-locking (x4)
06F 253 039 E: gasket
06F 133 073 D: gasket
06F 145 536 C: support
N 909 265 01: clamp (x2)
1K0 145 762 BM: pressure pipe
N 907 816 01: spring clip (x2)
06F 145 383 L: bracket
1K0 253 115 K: gasket
1K0 145 803 P: Intercooler

Wholesale price without shipping or tax when I had looked for everything but these few hoses in question was about $2500. SO figure with shipping, or tax, and those hoses easily $2750


_Modified by RABIDRABBIT1983 at 3:39 AM 9-3-2009_


----------



## Diggity Duclos (Feb 23, 2004)

*Re: Audi S3 Fuel Injector part number? (RABIDRABBIT1983)*

1stvwparts is actually a dealership here where I live! They are not far from me so I don't worry about shipping. I intend to purchase the turbo from them just under 1300! Great deal if you ask me. My plan is to slowly buy all the hardware and build up to it. 
I found an earlier post on this exact same topic when I googled part numbers. Anyway, this stuff helps a lot guys. 
I'm told my intake pipe will work because I have the noise pipe, which I'll delete, but can salvage the part to use with this kit.


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Audi S3 Fuel Injector part number? (Diggity Duclos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Diggity Duclos* »_1stvwparts is actually a dealership here where I live! They are not far from me so I don't worry about shipping. I intend to purchase the turbo from them just under 1300! Great deal if you ask me. My plan is to slowly buy all the hardware and build up to it. 
I found an earlier post on this exact same topic when I googled part numbers. Anyway, this stuff helps a lot guys. 
I'm told my intake pipe will work because I have the noise pipe, which I'll delete, but can salvage the part to use with this kit. 

sounds like a great plan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
just to be 100% clear which hose do we not need if our factory intake pipe is the resonated one?
this 1K0 145 770 P: air pipe
or 06F 129 627 H: intake pipe?
what software you going to run?


_Modified by RABIDRABBIT1983 at 4:04 AM 9-3-2009_


----------



## NothernSky (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: Audi S3 Fuel Injector part number? (RABIDRABBIT1983)*

You don´t need this one if your car came with the noise pipe.
1K0 145 770 P Air Pipe.
But you do need the other one for the DV Relocation.
I have been there 2 vweeks ago with my K04 installation.


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Audi S3 Fuel Injector part number? (NothernSky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NothernSky* »_You don´t need this one if your car came with the noise pipe.
1K0 145 770 P Air Pipe.
But you do need the other one for the DV Relocation.
I have been there 2 vweeks ago with my K04 installation.









thanks for clarification! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

so where did you get 06F 129 627 H: intake pipe?


----------



## Diggity Duclos (Feb 23, 2004)

*Re: Audi S3 Fuel Injector part number? (NothernSky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NothernSky* »_You don´t need this one if your car came with the noise pipe.
1K0 145 770 P Air Pipe.
But you do need the other one for the DV Relocation.
I have been there 2 vweeks ago with my K04 installation.









So did you build your own KO4 kit as well?
I'm working to buy these parts over the next few months. 
What is this part number connecting to? 
06F 129 627 H 
It's great to know that I don't need to purchase the 1K0 145 770 P Air Pipe since I have it with the noise pipe on my car.
I have a VF Engineering air intake now, so Im curious if I can take any other parts off this list with that installed? Any ideas?


----------



## NothernSky (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: Audi S3 Fuel Injector part number? (Diggity Duclos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Diggity Duclos* »_
What is this part number connecting to? 
06F 129 627 H 


I sadly bought the APR S3 Kit, which the software is the non OEM piece







I'm with Unitronic anyways.
06F 129 627 H This part conects to you OEM Air Box, is the same as the one you have right now, but has the *'bung'* for the OEM DV relocation.
Stasis DYI K04 install PDF.
http://www.stasisengineering.c...2.pdf


----------



## Diggity Duclos (Feb 23, 2004)

*Re: Audi S3 Fuel Injector part number? (NothernSky)*

So that black intake pipe: 06F 129 627H  looks to be what mounts onto the turbo, BUT I have the VF Engineering intake pipe which eliminated my factory one already, so my question is how do I use this pipe now? 
It sounds like I need it for the DV reroute, but not sure.
Any ideas?


----------



## Diggity Duclos (Feb 23, 2004)

*Re: Audi S3 Fuel Injector part number? (Diggity Duclos)*

One more thing, I have the Forge DV valve for the standard US location on the car, so will I need to get a new DV for the remote location, or can I use this same one? 
http://www.forgemotorsport.com...FSITV


----------



## NothernSky (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: Audi S3 Fuel Injector part number? (Diggity Duclos)*

You need to weld a 'bung' on your CAI pipe (as I did) or buy the 06F 129 627H Air Pipe, there is no other way.
The Forge DV will work fine, but I suggest to install the new OEM DV revsion *D*. I have it since the begining of this year and 0 issues so far with the K04.


----------

